# SRA M12 Diesels???



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I was just emailing Colorado components/motorsport alloys and quote: 

Correct, the 14” Diesel is offered in -47mm 14” in 4x110 and 4x156. What machine or bolt pattern are you looking for?

Beau

Was anyone else aware of this??? cause i definitely wasn't never seen or heard of a -47mm/SRA offset Diesel


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dont even see -47 on most charts










That would be -1.85" of offset. Which is weird.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I honestly have no idea what the numbers in that chart mean, but the MSA wheels are measured weird. They told me when I got my nukes, that they measure from the very center of the 7" wheel. The +10 or -47mm they offer is based on the 3.5 backspacing.

There regular offset wheels +10mm is... 3.5" Backspacing+10mm (10mm=0.393700787402") so a +10mm wheel in basic measurement is about 3.9+3.1.

-47mm=1.8503937007894" so 3.5"-1.8503937007894= a 1.6+5.4 wheel.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

So basically a 2+5. Why not just say 2+5 then. 

That should be close to what I ran all around when I had 29.5x12's on SS108's. It was wide. And rough on tie-rods.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

yea the added extension definitely wouldn't help, but neither would the 29.5x12s in front  Im not sure why its not listed on their site, im sure people would want them, all other SRA offset rims from ITP and such are 8" widths, but with the usually 9" tire widths with the 14" rim tires that's not so good. A 7" SRA would be perfect.

And as far as there measurements go I don't have a clue, I can see if they were based in any other country but the U.S then milometers would be acceptable, but there in Colorado so...


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

MSA offers what they call a wide stance kit which is nothing but SRA offset wheels front and rear.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

+10 is irs and -47 is SRA

they have been out for a while now. let me know if yall need to order any MSA rims


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I would love to have some 7" wide SRA wheels instead of my 8" wide IRS wheels....but of course I'd have to sell the (*5*)SS108s I currently have. Are the prices any different for the SRA offset? (I know dumb question, but I had to ask)


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

same price


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Brute650i said:


> +10 is irs and -47 is SRA
> 
> they have been out for a while now. let me know if yall need to order any MSA rims


Do you know if they make the diesels in a 12" wheel for the irs brutes. I love the look of them but don't want 14"

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

No diesel in 12" they make the elixer in a 12"


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Brute650i said:


> No diesel in 12" they make the elixer in a 12"


Oh man those are bad ***!!!!! can you get em?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I sure can, have 2 sets sitting in the shop waiting to be shipped/picked up.


----------

